

AI could “end human race” warns Hawking - wgx
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30290540/

======
chenshuiluke
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU)

